# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  وفاة 5 مواطنين من عائلة واحدة بحادث مروع في السعودية

## الحصن نيوز

<strong>قضى خمسة افراد من عائلة اردنية في حادث سير مروع على طريق تبوك الدولي في السعودية ، فيما أصيب طفلان من ذات العائلة في الحادث الذي وقع اثناء توجه افراد العائلة الى محل اقامتهم في مدينة جدة بعد قضاء اجازة قصيرة في مدينة سحاب.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

